

Improving Performance by 1000x - DrJosiah
http://dr-josiah.blogspot.com/2011/09/improving-performance-by-1000x.html

======
lukesandberg
Nice article.

I wonder if it would make sense to add a similar kind of support to redis.
Maybe if a sorted set's read/write ration goes above some fixed threshold then
it could substitute an implementation based on a sorted array instead of a
balanced tree.

I guess the other problem is probably due to however redis was storing the
actual data under the covers (stringified ints? is binary an option). This
probably is one of the major contributors to the massive memory usage.

Still for something this specific (and intensive) a custom application makes a
lot of sense. I wonder what exactly their IPC mechanism was, they said that
they had the downloading process 'signal' the intersecting service when new
data was available. i wonder if they just sent a SIGUSR?

